# Using Electro Fusion to save our pipe bursting day



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Had a weld snap near the end of a long hard pull, no space to do a good repair as the block retaining wall wanted to fall down on me. I don't do electrofusion like some guys, I don't do gas or big water mains. I bought electrofusion for those rare times I need to weld the sewer pipe back together and have no space to do it. And today it did just that. I love this little device.

Here is the whole job if you are on facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.582001925169591.1073741854.182173475152440&type=1


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Had a weld snap near the end of a long hard pull, no space to do a good repair as the block retaining wall wanted to fall down on me. I don't do electrofusion like some guys, I don't do gas or big water mains. I bought electrofusion for those rare times I need to weld the sewer pipe back together and have no space to do it. And today it did just that. I love this little device.
> 
> Here is the whole job if you are on facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.582001925169591.1073741854.182173475152440&type=1


Good way to get out f a jamb.

We use EF couplings to connect long pulls from opposite directions in the pulling pit. Works great. We also have used EF saddles for service line connections to mains.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea I have been using it on 200 psi water lines it is such a easy to use tool. But I envisioned using it on a sewer run and now I have. I love fusing pipe! We bought the complete socket fusion set up and it has been great at water lines or water line repairs. We bought the Mcelroy mini for 1/2" to 1" butt fuse repairs on water lines. And we bought the sidewinder from Mcelroy but have not used it as the job we bought it for did not happen. (geothermal) I bought a directional boring machine (Ditch Witch) also but that we are going to use as soon as I get better at it.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I put in a clean out today 3ft deep.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

gosh i haven't seen one of those machines since the AirForce .. i did gas lines all day long when the "contractors" were working on base


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Got it! The electronics are so cool, you put the sonde in the bit, then fire up the locator and then the monitor on the directional drill. If you move the bit at a slight angle it shows up on the monitor, it shows grade and temperature of the sonde and bit also.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> I put in a clean out today 3ft deep.


Damn, dude, that's hardcore. You were able to get a that done in a day?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Had a weld snap near the end of a long hard pull, no space to do a good repair as the block retaining wall wanted to fall down on me. I don't do electrofusion like some guys, I don't do gas or big water mains. I bought electrofusion for those rare times I need to weld the sewer pipe back together and have no space to do it. And today it did just that. I love this little device.
> 
> Here is the whole job if you are on facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.582001925169591.1073741854.182173475152440&type=1


I looked thru a lot of your pics on your Facebook page and was very impressed. Y'alls work looks very professional and it inspires me to continue my pursuit of starting my own drain company down here in Texas. Thankfully, our sewers aren't 10' deep. Only about 3'-5' deep. 

The company I'm with now does a lot of pipe bursting. The technology is expensive as hell but that's because its worth it. Anyhow, good looking work. I am going to "Like" your FB page so I can continue to see y'alls posts.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Got it! The electronics are so cool, you put the sonde in the bit, then fire up the locator and then the monitor on the directional drill. If you move the bit at a slight angle it shows up on the monitor, it shows grade and temperature of the sonde and bit also.


 Yep, we use this a lot. Practice is a must. My guy practiced on a nut orchard that he got permission from. This machine makes customers happy and you money


----------

